
How the 2019 coffee crisis might affect you - akbarnama
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-48631129
======
tssva
The article breaks down the cost of a latte from a couple of different coffee
shops as the cost of the coffee and the markup to cover non-coffee costs such
as labor, rent and marketing. What is lacking in this break down and is
important in determining the sincerity of the concern expressed by the coffee
shop owners is how much of that markup is actually to cover non-coffee
expenses and how much is the profit margin. Are the coffee shop owners in
question making 5% or 500% profit? The answer to that question is important in
evaluating the response of the retail coffee industry to the issue and
evaluating if changes to public policy are needed to address the issue.

